# Pee outside of pee pad???



## nyx0313 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey everyone.. I really need your help here.. I know you know Maltese so well that every time I came here I learned a lot!:you rock: Please save me again this time!! :thumbsup:

So my girls, Bobo and Kissie (both 2 years old), have recently developed a really bad habit...they are housebroke and have never had any problem using the pee pads..while recently, they kinda like to pee on the side/corner of the pee pad, which results in that they pee mostly on the floor :w00t::w00t: !! At first I thought this was because they didn't like a dirty pee pad, since they did it more often when there was a "center piece" on the pee pad. So I changed it more often, sometimes several times a day. But recently, they will do it even with a completely new one!! :smpullhair::smpullhair: 

Did any of you have the same problem?? I know this is a problem but I don't know how to correct it! It is hard to say NO to them since they are still aiming on the pad.:blush:.I'm afraid that if I say NO they will misunderstand it as "no potty on the pee pad" :blink:

You guys are so much experienced and smarter than me..any ideas???

:ThankYou::ThankYou::ThankYou:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I find that when we are at a friend's home and I bring along a wee wee pad, Bonnie will also go to the corners. At home, I have the frame that snaps into place and holds the pad, she always goes in the middle of the pad. I think I bought mine at Petco, but that was ages ago, lol.


----------



## nyx0313 (Aug 18, 2009)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> I find that when we are at a friend's home and I bring along a wee wee pad, Bonnie will also go to the corners. At home, I have the frame that snaps into place and holds the pad, she always goes in the middle of the pad. I think I bought mine at Petco, but that was ages ago, lol.


hey thank you for the reply! A frame will work? I saw the frame in pet stores before but I'm just afraid my dogs won't step in it...they are not really brave/tough girls :blush: But thank you I think I probably will give it a try


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

They're not high at all, maybe an inch or so. So, it should be ok for your pups to step in. Good luck!


----------



## gill5444 (Apr 3, 2011)

hi i used to put the pad in a litter tray so poppy had to step into it but i have used a frame in the past, i also used a bit of pee spray and sprayed it in the middle of the pad so she d go there to sniff and the rest of her would be in the right place to pee. hope that helps x


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

Pearl has wee wee pads in two locations, as she's newly trained and I am not quite sure if she's 100% yet. I have a pad holder/tray thingy that makes things sooo neat and I change the pad _every single time she goes at all_. She always goes in the middle of this holder:chili:.

In the kitchen - no holder just pads (larger than normal ones, too) and she usually "misses" them:innocent:. As we get down to just one location - whenever that may happen - I will use that holder only. I love having it.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

That's a favorite of Lola's too. She loves to pee on the sides! But I did get a peepad holder and even though she still pees on the sides, it doesn't spill over anymore.


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

Dont feel bad..My Lovey is blind and she is pad trained. One problem though, she gets her front end on the mat just fine,.....but the back end hangs off..LOL!!! I solved the problem by laying tile down in my entire house.... ..Expensive, but I can say it's easy to clean up accidents now....


----------

